# DreamChi Snuggle Bag Plush for Sale :]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

made another one of these for anyone interested! the first one made was stolen by my bf's kitty LOL...he LOVES to sleep on top of it every night ^^

26 x 17 fleece plus minky. $30 plus $5 shipping for U.S. anyone International interested let me know.









reversed









swiftly going through orders as well as a new project is coming up very soon! :] has to do with...shhhhh human clothing :evil4:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it! But it's too small for mine, he like em big


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> I love it! But it's too small for mine, he like em big


Haha  thanks! Didn't u want the small one for yours though?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It has to be at least 60X45 cm the King says here


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> It has to be at least 60X45 cm the King says here


Lol yes saw the note from before I left my house. And it was a bit bigger noted lol. Still need to figure out how to get payment from you lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes...oh my, that day when we sort it out, halleluja


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Yes...oh my, that day when we sort it out, halleluja


Lmao! I'll have to ask my international friends how they did it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lmao! I'll have to ask my international friends how they did it


Email bank transfer?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Email bank transfer?


I have no idea lol. I told her to make an email just to use PayPal and she said she couldn't. So I'm lost ;( is international PayPal signup different than u.s?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> I have no idea lol. I told her to make an email just to use PayPal and she said she couldn't. So I'm lost ;( is international PayPal signup different than u.s?


It isn't for us in Canada. You just have to pay whatever their conversion rate is for that day.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

You can use paypal without having an account as well. You just use a credit card to send the payment. 

But anyway.... That is the most comfortable looking Snuggle Bag I've ever seen. I wish we had extra money to spoil our girls right now!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It isn't for us in Canada. You just have to pay whatever their conversion rate is for that day.


hmmm i hope she understands this lol



lilbabyvenus said:


> You can use paypal without having an account as well. You just use a credit card to send the payment.
> 
> But anyway.... That is the most comfortable looking Snuggle Bag I've ever seen. I wish we had extra money to spoil our girls right now!


yea i heard you can do that. i asked her about it too but no reply o.o

lmao thank you!  well xmas is coming up!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi I'm trying to understand, next time I'm shopping online we can try paypal again hihi..it has to work


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Hihi I'm trying to understand, next time I'm shopping online we can try paypal again hihi..it has to work


Paypal is so easy to use, just go to their page and register it will all come up in Norwegian so you will understand everything. But it is so simple!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpin~~ bump bump! <3


----------

